# Looking for Sponsorship!



## Sg.Speedcuber (Apr 9, 2009)

Please,please help me!I need someone to sponsor me in buying V-Cubes.I'll repay you back soon enough(maybe when I'm rich).I'm bored with my Rubik's Cubes (2-5),my 5x5 to loose and heavy,but turns smoothly and is *indesructable*!Please be generous.I know some of you guys are,some are not and will surely comment on this.So please rethink about it,won't you wanna help a young innocent child like me?(I know someone will comment on this).

Don't worry,I'll repay whoever is willing to help me out!

(I know I will get a negative response)( and someone will comment on this)(and that)

So, umm.... yeah so please help me out!Thank you!


----------



## Erik (Apr 9, 2009)

You say 'sponsorship' but you mean: 'loan me money' or even 'give me money' aren't I right? I'd rather be cleaning street manholes than asking for money for cubes... But besides that, just say what you really want..


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Apr 9, 2009)

Erik said:


> You say 'sponsorship' but you mean: 'loan me money' or even 'give me money' aren't I right? I'd rather be cleaning street manholes than asking for money for cubes... But besides that, just say what you really want..



Aaaa,No.I don't like to borrow money.I just want the generous person to buy the cube for me.I will repay back.My family is going through a hard time for money.Now my Father is the only one working.Please help.Thank You

(I know somebody will comment on this)


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 9, 2009)

You do know that you're making quite a ridiculous request right?


----------



## joey (Apr 9, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Aaaa,No.I don't like to borrow money.I just want the generous person to buy the cube for me.I will repay back.


That *is* borrowing.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll lend you money if you pay me back twice the amount.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 9, 2009)

qqwref: I live closer to him, so i should do that.

pay me back with 101% interest and I'd do it.

seriously...gosh..just save up?or play simulated ones like gabbasoft. -_-'''


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 9, 2009)

come on guys, dont be so mean, you know some people have raging hormones when they go through puberty....

oh and he isnt borrowing, he's just asking for a free one and MAYBE paying you back if he feels like it. so stop saying that he's borrowing.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 9, 2009)

Does this kind of stuff work where you com from?


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 9, 2009)

............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\

OR

.........................................____,,,---~`\,..............................................
............................,,,_.,-~"* . . . . . . . . ."\,............................................
.........................,/` . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . "\, .........................................
..................... ,/. . . . : : : : : :::: :::: :: : : : : :\-,.......................................
................... ./. . . .: . :: : : :::: :::: :::: :::: : ::: -, .....................................
..................,/ . . . : . :: ::: :: : : :: :::: :::: :: : : : :: -, .................................
...............,-/ : :: :: :: :: :: : : : : : : : :: : : :::: :::: ::::::;................................
.. *""\'''~~~~-______________,,,,,,,,,,,,----~""""""""`/""*.............
..... \,/\,/'\,,/"\,,/""\,..,/""\,..,/""\,..,/""\,..,/""\,..,/"\,/"\,/"\,/"\.,-"-/..................
......."~~-,,____,,,,_______,,,,,,,,_________,,,,---~".................
...............\lllllllllllllllllllll,-*...........`~-~-,..(.(¯`*,`,..........................
................\llllllllllll,-~*......................)_-\..*`*;..)..........................
.................\,-*¯,*`)..............,-~*`~.................../.....................
..................|/.../.../~,.......-~*,-~*`;.................../.\..................
................./.../.../.../...,-,..*~,.`*~*...................*...\................. Yo quiero una Advil
................|.../.../.../.*`...\.................................)....)`~,..................
................|./.../..../........)......,.)`*~-,.............../....|..)...`~-,.............
..............././.../...,*`-,.....`-,...*`....,---........\..../...../..|.........¯```*~-,,,,
...............(..........)`*~-,....`*`.,-~*.,-*. .......|.../..../.../............\........
................*-,.......`*-,...`~,..``.,,,-*............|.,*...,*...|..............\........
...................*,.........`-,......)-,...............,-*`.....,-*....(`-,............\.......
......................f`-,.........`-,/....*-,__,,-~*.......,-*.......|...`-,..........\........


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 9, 2009)

pochmann: we are just like any civilized society....
this guy is just...-.- totally hopeless. I really can't stand it to be morris. (frank xD)


----------



## bundat (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Kyle™ (Apr 9, 2009)

If your family is going through a tough time then maybe you should get a job rather than try and get free toys from people over the internet. Just my opinion.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 9, 2009)

When I want to borrow money from the bank, they ask me a few questions, which I think should also apply to this:

1) What are your sources of income?
2) What assets do you have?
3) What debts do you have?

Seriously, I think you're better off looking at these things and determining how you can buy V-Cubes on your own. Do you eat out a lot or ever go to the movies?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 9, 2009)

I have lent people cubes before because they didn't have any.
You already have Rubiks 2-5. So no, I won't sponsor you

Also:
Sponsoring implies you give something in return.
Lending is when you will return it (mostly used for money)
Borrowing is for when you will give it back (mostly used for shorter terms)
Getting is when you don't return anything at all for it.

I guess you should change the topic or explain more about the advantages for your "sponsor"


----------



## Stefan (Apr 9, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Lending is when you will return it (mostly used for money)
> Borrowing is for when you will give it back (mostly used for shorter terms)


Are you sure that's the difference?
http://www.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/borrow.html



AvGalen said:


> explain more about the advantages for your "sponsor"


Warm fuzzy feeling?


----------



## brunson (Apr 9, 2009)

This makes me think of the "hangout" near the campus of University of Colorado, a notoriously expensive school here in the US. 

I was standing in line to see a band play at a venue. A small group of young adults (17-19?) in dreadlocks and dirty clothes were sitting on the sidewalk asking for spare change. After about 30 minutes of it I heard one say to the other, "This is boring, let's go to the mall," then they proceeded to pile into a shiny new Land Rover and drive off.

Where do kids today get this feeling of entitlement? How many here had to actually work for their spending money when they were kids? How many kids here have responsibilities to earn their allowance?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 9, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Lending is when you will return it (mostly used for money)
> ...


I used to be, but I have been wrong before.


StefanPochmann said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > explain more about the advantages for your "sponsor"
> ...


Tip for sponsors that don't like to spend money


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 9, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



Don't you think that link might be just a tiny bit inappropriate?


----------



## jcuber (Apr 9, 2009)

It doesn't go anywhere for me. (link)


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 9, 2009)

jcuber said:


> It doesn't go anywhere for me. (link)


Somebody rightfully changed it. I only googled warm fuzzy feeling and watched the first 5 seconds. I didn't see the rest. Very sorry about that one


----------



## DcF1337 (Apr 9, 2009)

Dude, what? This is utter rubbish. Going on a forum and making a thread, requesting for a loan of money.

If your family is badly affected by the financial crisis, there should be other, more important issues for you to think about. Like *HOW YOU CAN SAVE MONEY*.

Besides, who the hell will lend you money on the Internet?

You have a brain. Please use it.


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 9, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> You have a brain.



are you sure......


----------



## Dene (Apr 9, 2009)

bundat: nice pic


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 9, 2009)

If your family is really in that bad of a crisis you may want to consider selling your cubes instead of trying to get new ones that _cost_ you money.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 9, 2009)

His family is in a bad situation. 
Let's send him essential supplies like bags of flour, cans of beans, bottled water, tents, blankets, etc. He would need these just in case he will live on the streets. Can't you tell that he hasn't enough time to type well because he's only got a few minutes at the computer at the public library?


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 9, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't go anywhere for me. (link)
> ...



Yeah I figured that is what happened. I only watched the rest because I was bored and a bit curious. Definitely didn't see that coming >_>


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes. That was indeed a horrible link


----------



## jcuber (Apr 9, 2009)

Googled it, I think everyone learned a lesson. Watch videos in entirety before linking.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 9, 2009)

dude I really can't stand you.

look...everyone is affected by the economical crisis.
the solution? PLAY GABBASOFT, ITS THE FREAKING SAME THING BUT FOR FREE AND ITS NOT PHYSICAL =)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 9, 2009)

No, play hi-games, it's way funner and faster...


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 9, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> His family is in a bad situation.
> Let's send him essential supplies like bags of flour, cans of beans, bottled water, tents, blankets, etc. He would need these just in case he will live on the streets. Can't you tell that he hasn't enough time to type well because he's only got a few minutes at the computer at the public library?



in our country you need a credit card to use computers at the public library lolwut camels.


----------



## shelley (Apr 9, 2009)

Be generous! Help out a young innocent child!

Please. If this were a situation of real need, I can see you using language like that. But no, you're just a spoiled kid who's bored of his toys and wants a new expensive toy.

This thread is ridiculous.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 9, 2009)

shelley said:


> Be generous! Help out a young innocent child!
> 
> Please. If this were a situation of real need, I can see you using language like that. But no, you're just a spoiled kid who's bored of his toys and wants a new expensive toy.
> 
> This thread is ridiculous.



No, this thread is not ridiculous. Let me work this please...

I'll lend you money. Where are you from?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 9, 2009)

i hope you are kidding, tyson. I'm sure many will roar.

he's from singapore anyway.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm not kidding at all. I will lend him the money. Once he responds, we can start going over the details of how much and under what conditions.


----------



## brunson (Apr 9, 2009)

Aww, that's awfully nice of you, Tyson. 
/brunson rubs his hands gleefully and begins to giggle... Oh, man, this is going to be so good.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 9, 2009)

Of course. When a market maker sees opportunity, he's gotta be there. It's like stock XXX (not saying what it is) today. Someone decided they wanted to give me money. So I obliged and took it.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 9, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Of course. When a market maker sees opportunity, he's gotta be there. It's like stock XXX (not saying what it is) today. Someone decided they wanted to give me money. So I obliged and took it.



If for some reason this doesn't work out, I believe there's an exiled king of Nigeria that's looking to give away $25,000,000 (TWENTY-FIVE-MILLION US DOLLARS).


----------



## shelley (Apr 9, 2009)

He's a middle school kid from Singapore. And this line



> I'll repay you back soon enough(maybe when I'm rich).



doesn't exactly inspire confidence that you'll be getting your money back anytime soon.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 9, 2009)

That's why I want collateral.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Apr 10, 2009)

joey said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Aaaa,No.I don't like to borrow money.I just want the generous person to buy the cube for me.I will repay back.
> ...


No,it means:financial support from a sponsor.In this case I will pay back.


qqwref said:


> I'll lend you money if you pay me back twice the amount.


Might as well I buy myself,which,unfortunately,I can't.


rachmaninovian said:


> qqwref: I live closer to him, so i should do that.
> 
> pay me back with 101% interest and I'd do it.
> 
> seriously...gosh..just save up?or play simulated ones like gabbasoft. -_-'''


If you're are willing to do it,why are you giving me negative responds?if I use virtual,I have to turn on the computer,which is toublesome.


StefanPochmann said:


> Does this kind of stuff work where you com from?


If people are generous enough.


KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> If your family is going through a tough time then maybe you should get a job rather than try and get free toys from people over the internet. Just my opinion.


Get a job?I'm too young to.but i will try to sell some stuff.but who will want it?


Bryan said:


> When I want to borrow money from the bank, they ask me a few questions, which I think should also apply to this:
> 
> 1) What are your sources of income?
> 2) What assets do you have?
> ...


Through my father.My parents will buy house units and then rent it out.We have never borrowed money.loansharks in singapore are very notorious. 


DcF1337 said:


> Dude, what? This is utter rubbish. Going on a forum and making a thread, requesting for a loan of money.
> 
> If your family is badly affected by the financial crisis, there should be other, more important issues for you to think about. Like *HOW YOU CAN SAVE MONEY*.
> 
> ...


I am saving money.i don't eat during recess just to save money.If you're so good, why not you do it.No insulty me brainy.


Neroflux said:


> DcF1337 said:
> 
> 
> > You have a brain.
> ...


Hey!


James Kobel said:


> If your family is really in that bad of a crisis you may want to consider selling your cubes instead of trying to get new ones that _cost_ you money.


If i sell my cubes I won't have any cubes to play with.Anyway sell where?


fanwuq said:


> His family is in a bad situation.
> Let's send him essential supplies like bags of flour, cans of beans, bottled water, tents, blankets, etc. He would need these just in case he will live on the streets. Can't you tell that he hasn't enough time to type well because he's only got a few minutes at the computer at the public library?


you are very sympathetic.i admire your help.but my family do have a house.and i typed this thread using my cousin's computer.


rachmaninovian said:


> dude I really can't stand you.
> 
> look...everyone is affected by the economical crisis.
> the solution? PLAY GABBASOFT, ITS THE FREAKING SAME THING BUT FOR FREE AND ITS NOT PHYSICAL =)


you have nothing better to do and nothing better to say.


Neroflux said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > His family is in a bad situation.
> ...


I don't have a credit card.i'm still young.


shelley said:


> Be generous! Help out a young innocent child!
> 
> Please. If this were a situation of real need, I can see you using language like that. But no, you're just a spoiled kid who's bored of his toys and wants a new expensive toy.
> 
> This thread is ridiculous.


Spoiled kid?spoiled by who?my parents?ridiculous,you say,then ignore this thread.don't need to comment.save your time not waste it.


Tyson said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Be generous! Help out a young innocent child!
> ...


Singapore.


Tyson said:


> I'm not kidding at all. I will lend him the money. Once he responds, we can start going over the details of how much and under what conditions.


I'm responding.


brunson said:


> Aww, that's awfully nice of you, Tyson.
> /brunson rubs his hands gleefully and begins to giggle... Oh, man, this is going to be so good.


Thank you Tyson.


shelley said:


> He's a middle school kid from Singapore. And this line
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do keep my promise.maybe your the one if you are in my situation.maybe is a possibilty.I don't need to be rich to pay back.

*I know somebody will comment on this*


----------



## jcuber (Apr 10, 2009)

No no one will-too late.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Apr 10, 2009)

jcuber said:


> No no one will-too late.



what do you mean?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 10, 2009)

Can you please put spaces after each sentence?


----------



## Kyle™ (Apr 10, 2009)

He can't afford to put spaces in each sentence. but maybe he will put them in later when he is rich.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 10, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > No no one will-too late.
> ...



You said I know someone will comment on it. I said they wouldn't, then realized I was the one who commented on it. The "" indicates the fact it is a joke.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 10, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > If your family is really in that bad of a crisis you may want to consider selling your cubes instead of trying to get new ones that _cost_ you money.
> ...


So you are a selfish little brat who won't give away his precious toys to help the family. Try Ebay.



Sg.Speedcuber said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Be generous! Help out a young innocent child!
> ...


She's right, you are very spoiled and selfish. You come here and ask for money for something you don't even need when there are _way_ more important things you should be focused on, you really need to get your priorities straight.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 10, 2009)

KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> He can't afford to put spaces in each sentence. but maybe he will put them in later when he is rich.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdax8uWYmnQ

Obviously.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Apr 10, 2009)

KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> He can't afford to put spaces in each sentence. but maybe he will put them in later when he is rich.



why are people so mean?


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 10, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:
> 
> 
> > He can't afford to put spaces in each sentence. but maybe he will put them in later when he is rich.
> ...



Why are people so consequentially selfish without even realizing it?


----------



## jcuber (Apr 10, 2009)

They aren't mean, just kidding around (I think that is the way it was intended).


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 10, 2009)

jcuber said:


> They aren't mean, just kidding around (I think that is the way it was intended).



Not me. This kind of stuff really pisses me off.


----------



## blade740 (Apr 10, 2009)

Why are people so mean?

You're asking a forum full of people you don't know to lend you money. If you'll have the money to pay for it eventually anyway, why not just wait until then and get what you want?


----------



## Odin (Apr 10, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:
> 
> 
> > He can't afford to put spaces in each sentence. but maybe he will put them in later when he is rich.
> ...



If someone posts something stupid on the forum people around here tend to make the poster feel stupid. That sucks, but then again just don’t ask people for cash.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 10, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> you ah!



I know you deleted your post, but I really am dissapointed in the fact that you're too stupid to think of an even semi-intelligent remark. So in response, I will stoop down to your level: shut up you whiney little *****.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Apr 10, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > you ah!
> ...



I deleted that because I made a mistake.

*I am not borrowing money.I never say:could I borrow some money?I said could someone buy for me a v cube I will pay back soon enough * if you are not helping,then what are you doing in this thread?you are not helping at all.I always get backfired,why can't you just help me?I just be a good cuber.but no want is willing to help,


----------

